# Suggest a Split AC



## planetcall (Apr 3, 2007)

I am gonna buy a split air-conditioner for my home. I need an ideal capacity AC of 1.5 to 2 tons. Suggest me the best brand and review its features. Better if you have personally experienced it. I have been suggested for Samsung or Electrolux (second one uses Hitachi Compressor as they told). The AC must have been customized for North Indian Summers. Say for example, Delhi. If possible also provide the latest local rates.

Edit: I found Hitachi Atom+One Model to be quite good as it provides a free extra indoor unit. In essence, you can cool two rooms with one AC if you require. More Info here *www.hitachi-hli.com/split-ac.html


----------



## Stick (Apr 3, 2007)

Read Some usefull discussion here


----------

